# Wheel



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps08c97e24.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps08c97e24.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps08c97e24.jpg"/></a>I just installed a wheel on my new cart. Can't wait for fishing season.


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

Is that wheel too small for the gaps between the planks on the pier?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, thats a wheel for sure. Look how round it is.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I llke it!


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Now you need one for both sides of the cart so the cart doesn't tip over when the weight is shifted or those big gust of wind once On the pier .. plus if you have a beach umbrella for shade on your cart (usually in a rod holder ) your deffinatly gonna need another roller or kick stand to keep the cart from flipping . Trust me I have a Sr model .might not need it on the Jr model but will help.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> Yep, thats a wheel for sure. Look how round it is.


You can tell by the pixels.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Now you need one for both sides of the cart so the cart doesn't tip over when the weight is shifted or those big gust of wind once On the pier .. plus if you have a beach umbrella for shade on your cart (usually in a rod holder ) your deffinatly gonna need another roller or kick stand to keep the cart from flipping . Trust me I have a Sr model .might not need it on the Jr model but will help.


You mean outriggers? hahaha good one.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

dinsauce said:


> Is that wheel too small for the gaps between the planks on the pier?


No it's 4"s. At least I hope the gaps aren't that big.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> Yep, thats a wheel for sure. Look how round it is.


Heehee


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That is a great idea!!! May I ask where you found the caster? The rubber looks soft and pliable to run smoothly up and down the planks. My front wheel is on its last days and keeps falling off.

Looking at it is hard to tell I'm presuming it is on the front where the handle is.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

DaBig2na said:


> That is a great idea!!! May I ask where you found the caster? The rubber looks soft and pliable to run smoothly up and down the planks. My front wheel is on its last days and keeps falling off.
> 
> Looking at it is hard to tell I'm presuming it is on the front where the handle is.


Steve,
Grainger has them. http://www.grainger.com/search?searchQuery=casters%20and%20wheels&nls=1&suggestConfigId=6


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

You know its February when users are posting pics of their wheel . That is a nice looking red wheel, I will look for it on the piers


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

They ain't 22"'but they clean ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm gonna have to paint my rims in my two rears. I don't want it to look like I'm running on a spare 😉


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Nice. Using a 4" utility wheel with the u bolt to keep it in place was a nice touch. Easy to fix.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah. Don't forget about the Parkin Brake too. I bet it can turn on a dime too &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## H2OHEAVEN (Aug 29, 2007)

Quick Info 
118522 Northern Tool + Equipment Steel Cart  34in.L x 18in.W, 400-Lb. Capacity, Model# NTE110 /images/product/200x200/118/118522_200x200.jpg Video Northern Tool + Equipment Steel Cart — 34in.L x 18in.W, 400-Lb. Capacity, Model# NTE110 (69) 
Was $69.99 
Sale Clearance $54.00 
Save
$15.99
I took this and added 6 rod holders cut from a PVC pipe. Great pier cart a lot cheaper. Enough room for tackle box and cooler.


----------



## H2OHEAVEN (Aug 29, 2007)

Type in wagon on the northern tool sight


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

H2OHEAVEN said:


> Quick Info
> 118522 Northern Tool + Equipment Steel Cart — 34in.L x 18in.W, 400-Lb. Capacity, Model# NTE110 /images/product/200x200/118/118522_200x200.jpg Video Northern Tool + Equipment Steel Cart — 34in.L x 18in.W, 400-Lb. Capacity, Model# NTE110 (69)
> Was $69.99
> Sale Clearance $54.00
> ...



I think that is so WONERDFUL H2O

However, this thread is about the nifty new front wheel Chriscustom put on his aluminum either Jr. Or Senior cart.
The front wheels on these usually break after a period of time.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I just built a cart for moving things around in my garage and storage and I put 4 of those same casters on the cart. What is nice about them is once you step down and lock the wheel in place, not only does the wheel not spin but the entire caster is locked in place and wont turn or pivot. Essentially acting as a terrific brake for both my cart and that pier cart. Good choice. Home Depot has the 3inch for just under 8 bucks each and one a little larger. Nice addition to the pier cart. I don't think it will fit between most of the planks. Always some wider gaps here and there but most piers I've fished it will work very well!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I went to Tractor Supply and paid $11.00 for it. I believe it's rated at 300#. They had plenty of them at the one in Suffolk on 460


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

OrangeCap said:


> You know its February when users are posting pics of their wheel . That is a nice looking red wheel, I will look for it on the piers


HAshanah! You got that right. This is the time of year I wish people would bring me their rods to build or rewrap. Between deer season and Turkey season.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I was wrong about the size, it's 5" not 4".


----------

